# Confronted Youtube



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)

I just posted my first video about my social anxiety disorder. Broke out of my comfort zone and put myself out there.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqkryPOhzLA&feature=context&context=C4ef68c2ADvjVQa1PpcFO13boJQG9TOLbC7xaX2fJoEKZs_mGz1F8=


----------



## jstwnalive (Jan 28, 2012)

nice vid, I tried making one but I mess up


----------



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you. I felt rather strange talking about myself to my computer.


----------



## daphnis (Feb 3, 2012)

The first YT video is always the hardest. But once you make one, you're on a roll!! 
I also make YT videos to overcome my anxiety. I have yet to show myself (I use images with voice over). 
Keep on making videos! It'll help


----------



## nathanael (Apr 18, 2011)

I just watched your video and it was great and it is exactly how I feel and I think it will be helpful to other people that watch it great job


----------



## Use Your Illusion (Apr 10, 2008)

Well done for having the guts to do this, that was a cool video. Made me realise I had the same experience too with the whole "Hitting Rock Bottom" before catching it situation. I guess it's just what we have to go through....I can say I am doing A LOT better now, so it can improve.

I hope you realise you are doing well though, even if you don't feel like you are. Like going to college and being surrounded by people everyday, you are handling your business, despite you anxiety, which is great.

I made videos for a couple of years too, it really helped me out a lot. It helps to talk out things after you have been through them, even if the whole talking to your computer thing feels a little weird. But it's a pretty cool SA Community on YouTube.


----------



## toronto1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, not only a great video, but also very beautiful! :O


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I watched it, and you spoke very well, and calmly. It must have felt good to express that with a video.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

^ I agree with all of the above. You did an excellent job expressing yourself in this video. Sometimes I wish I had a giant sign saying I have social anxiety disorder to :lol.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow I admire your courage. Well done!


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

Your video was great. I left a comment on there. Well done


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I will have to check it out!


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

checked it out. you kinda sum me up in that!


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

That was great  

Nice job.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Fixed it for ya


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Well done that girl. :clap


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice video!

p.s. you are really really fit ^_^


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I just kept nodding. 

Story-of-my-life: "I'm not rude, I'm overly thinky. I don't hate you or think you're boring, but you probably dislike me now because you think I think that, though, right? *Sigh*...damn."


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Good job.  

Did you plan out what you wanted to say? If not i'm impressed haha. If I ever tried this every word would be separated by an 'uuum, aaargh, hmmmm' :lol


----------



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great job! My thoughts exactly.


----------



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)

Mustered up the courage to make another one.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Was just talking about this in another thread. Participation scoring was a dread. I failed an entire class b/c I couldn't do the projects. You just want to show your capacity to learn and think to your professor, but can't show it in that kind of forum. Having to talk in front of people or even raising my hand...dreadful.

I remember turning sickly red and sweaty talking about my visit to a mosque as part of my World Religions class. I didn't even have to stand up, and I was in the back of the class. Everyone saw...and I was just sick. So ****ing sick.


----------



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, right now I'm on the verge of failing my English class because we are graded on a scale of 0-5 for discussion every day. Since I do not talk, I have no points. Also, I have a 15-20 minute presentation coming up this week. I don't think I will survive.

I get really shaky and my brain essentially stops functioning....I feel your pain


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Ever think to tell your professor? If I'd have known about my b.s., er, SA, then I might've considered it.


----------



## ToucanSam (Mar 22, 2012)

great YouTube videos, girl!

I like what you said in the first video - "these things developed over a long time and sneaks up on you...you don't catch it while it's developing."

That is *so* true! It's so much harder "fixing" this now than years ago when it was in its infancy. A minor divergence in youth multiplies into a gigantic divergence in adulthood.


----------



## billeh (Mar 28, 2007)

Good job on the videos. I tried to do this years ago, made 3 or 4 videos and then deleted all of them. Lol.


----------



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)

Two of my professors know. But they fear that if they make exceptions for me it wouldn't be fair. Its not like I have an IEP, so there's not much they can do.

I can't even pinpoint where it all began really, it is just a jumbled up mess. 

I've almost deleted mine. But for some reason I haven't yet....


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I can relate to a lot of what you were saying in the video, I have a problem with ordering food, talking to people at the register etc. I always feel like they'd be friendly with everyone else, but when my turn comes I can tell they tense up and become nervous as well, probably just mirroring my own nervousness. Also last semester I had panic attacks everytime I had to do a presentation, but the feeling of relief and accomplishment after I did one was almost euphoric and desensitized my panic feelings a little bit. Good job on making the videos, it's really helpful too see another talk about problems that I experience as well.


----------



## uzipaz (Nov 19, 2011)

You have a lot of courage to put yourself out there like this.... I hope that you make it through your presentation well...


----------



## lonelythinker (Feb 8, 2011)

lovelysyringa said:


> I just posted my first video about my social anxiety disorder. Broke out of my comfort zone and put myself out there.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqkryPOhzLA&feature=context&context=C4ef68c2ADvjVQa1PpcFO13boJQG9TOLbC7xaX2fJoEKZs_mGz1F8=


nice video i might do this.Are you doing a blog from now on or was this a one time thing?


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

Great job, girl! I could tell this took a lot of courage and I am right there with ya! SA is so hard but I am still posting the music I write online and developing a bit of courage to talk to people and doing my best to form relationships. I applaud every bit of courage and all your effort, because it really is easier said than done. But I really hope you make more videos, because I would definitely watch. =)


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great video. Social Anxiety is hard to explain, especially to people who have never had it. I think the only people that can understand it are people who have had SAD in the past.

I've made a bunch of videos in the past, but I still don't have the courage to say that I have social anxiety on camera. And again, great video


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Lovelysyringa, your videos are excellent and very true, I hope you continue to make many more so others with SA know that they are not alone.


----------



## geon106 (Apr 28, 2012)

lovelysyringa said:


> I just posted my first video about my social anxiety disorder. Broke out of my comfort zone and put myself out there.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqkryPOhzLA&feature=context&context=C4ef68c2ADvjVQa1PpcFO13boJQG9TOLbC7xaX2fJoEKZs_mGz1F8=


I've commented on your video. Really well done, that takes courage to do that


----------



## LukeT (Mar 31, 2012)

I coincidentally saw your video in youtube before your post here


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I totally want to do this now. I'm terrified of cameras but I think I should probably man up. I'll post it on these forums if I do.


----------



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)

Hope everyone is doing well. I would love to see some of your videos if you decide to post them!


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

lovelysyringa said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. I would love to see some of your videos if you decide to post them!


You make good videos ^_^

i made this yesterday. It's hard talking about SAD on camera






also
umm how do you make it so the video shows in the forums instead of a link?


----------



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks. I watched yours, you seem very charismatic. I feel like I just ramble...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#imgcode

^^ it shows you how to embed youtube at the bottom


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

lovelysyringa said:


> Thanks. I watched yours, you seem very charismatic. I feel like I just ramble...
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#imgcode
> 
> ^^ it shows you how to embed youtube at the bottom


thanks for the help! No, you're not rambling, you brought up a lot of good points that I (and I'm guessing a lot of others) relate to.


----------



## ArcheKoeln (Mar 28, 2012)

You're so elegant and eloquent. I like your voice. Keep it up, maybe it will help to talk about it more.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

It's nice to watch, especially if you're rambling. You guys are doing great


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Great videos. But....


















I have fallen in love with you.


----------



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks all.


----------



## theOrganicMachine (Mar 13, 2012)

You couldn't be more right about how people think that you're being rude and ignoring them.

Props! :high5


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

You seem more confident as the videos go on.


----------



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)

I hope that is a sign of improvement!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Congratulations! I have not been able to gather the courage for such a task yet. I was nervous enough to record and post videos of myself filming and reviewing cars at an international autoshow years ago...(never showing my face mind you, just recorded my voice and the show)


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

Great job! Keep at it here's too an


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

****ed last post up heres the remake. Great job! Keep at it here's too another kick to SA's balls goodluck That's if you need it.


----------

